# Fuji GFX 50s



## Ozarker (Sep 29, 2016)

I was just reading about the upcoming Fuji GFX 50s here: https://fstoppers.com/originals/why-fujis-new-medium-format-camera-important-146901

In the list of lenses a 63mm lens is mentioned and in quotes it says 50mm equivalent. Given that the Fuji is said to have a 1.7x larger sensor than a 35mm FF camera I am left wondering how the author arrived at 50mm equivalent. I'm at a loss and math is not my strong point. Can somebody help me out with this?

Also, leaf shutter vs. no leaf shutter?

I don't see HSS mentioned either.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 29, 2016)

Try a sensor diagonal 1.27X the size of 35mm FF.

33mm X 44mm is 1.68X the AREA of 35mm FF, crop factor is based on the sensor diagonal.


----------

